# Generic Droncit Alternative wormer?



## Nan(TX) (Sep 13, 2002)

Has anyone used Generic Droncit Alternative wormer? The Pet Shed has it for $99.00 for 100 tablets or 10 for $14.00. I'm thinking of buying some but this is the only place I'v seen generic Droncit at.

Super Saver Generic Wormer for Dogs & Cats - 100 tablets
Super Saver Generic Wormer tablets are a broad spectrum wormer for dogs and cats. They control roundworms, hookworms and tapeworms in dogs and cats. 
Dosage: One tablet per 22 lbs (10kg) body weight for dogs and cats. To be given every 3 months. Current batch expiry date: October 2008 (or later) 
$99.00
http://www.petshed.com/products/category687.asp


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Look at the price! Heart attack time!

My alternative wasn't planned. When I started feeding DE daily, the dogs no longer got/get tapeworm from eating the wild rabbits.

[email protected]


----------



## AlaOutlaw (Sep 3, 2006)

The wormer you have posted isn't generic droncit. That wormer is levamisole and Droncit is a drug called praziquantel. I don't know how effect the levamisole is for tapeworms but I do know alot of the wormers out that they say will kill tapes won't kill but one kind of tape and that is the least common type. They are pretty much worthless in controlling tapes. Revival has praziquantel (Droncit) in other namebrands that is the same drug as Droncit. They aren't real cheap but they do work.

http://revivalanimal.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_78-716_A_name_E_Trade+Winds+Tape+Worm+Tabs

http://revivalanimal.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_28-308_A_name_E_D+Worm+Tapeworm+Tabs

Revival also sells the DE that the last poster mentioned. I don't know if it is a good price as I have never used it and I have also heard conflicting reports about its effectivness. So I can't offer an opinion on it.

http://revivalanimal.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_72-310_A_name_E_Diatomaceous Earth (DE)


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== Revival also sells the DE that the last poster mentioned. ===


At $11.99 for 2 1/2 pounds.

I pay $23 for a 50 pound bag at the feed store.

[email protected]


----------

